# African Pygmy Hedgehog Question



## ST4CE (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Im normally on the reptile section but me and my partner have recently got a new APH baby hes only 6 weeks old so hes not massive... Hes got verything he needs and we have had him about 5 days.. Hes now happy with us an comes to us but.. He keeps escaping on a nighttime an i find him snuggled up with a teddy in the room even though hes got his own snugglepad an bedding ect.. I know there active on a night an ive last night tryed to cover up 3 quarters high of all 4 sides of the cage but hes managed to climb high enough to get past it an get out. 

Does anyone have any advice on how to stop him escaping? 

Thanks  

Stacey


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

That all depends what the cage is like. 

If it's a tortoise table kind of set up, put a lip on the edges so it's more like 
[___________] if he's scaling the walls he won't be able to get around the lip


----------



## ST4CE (Dec 26, 2009)

Its one from pets at home abit like the big plastic base but a cage top the bars arnt really that wide though but hedgehogs can flatten themselves. Hes a little escape artist.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It happens a lot with young hedgehogs.

This is the cage I use with my adults... (Nero)










but for babies, due to them getting through the bars as you say, I use this cage instead (it's called the zoozone)










If you can't switch cages, you could try just covering all the sides with cardboard at night (if you do it on the inside, he won't be able to climb up the bars). Bit of a pain I know but they are actually really great escape artists!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

try cable ties then. 
If he's squeezing through the bars they'll be opening a bit as well to get him through.. so if you put a cable tie across the bars it'll take away the flexability of them.

Or fatten him up
or put the teddy in the cage for him.


----------



## ST4CE (Dec 26, 2009)

Good idea!.... I will swap the cardboard i put on to the inside of the cage because ive not got another cage available at the moment. I cable tied the cardboard to the outside so ill swap it to the inside an see if it helps. Ive put his cage on the floor because i was worried he would hurt himself dropping out from the cage. 

Thanks for your help everyone 

Stacey x


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

6 weeks is very early to be selling a hoglet, where did you buy her from?
:gasp:


----------



## TINE (Jul 30, 2006)

*6 wks*

noticed the 6 wks too and that is far too early to go, should only just be weaned then.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I am sure i read another post somewhere of someone who got a 6 week old one and thought the same thing. 

I was under the impression they should really be left with mum at that stage for another week or 2 for weaning, and if already weaned, just to make sure that they are 100% healthy before they go. 

I'd say Zoozoones are better all round though, i had one for over a year before i switched to vivarium's which are also good as long as you have plenty of ventilation in them. :2thumb:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the benefit of vivariums is not only do they look better but also you can go bigger! ZZ2's are fine, but I can't help but feel they're a little small. My Hog was given far more space and she honestly used the lot, I wouldn't feel right restricting them. Once you take into account their housing area, litter tray, bowls, etc, there's not much leg room to race about.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I had mine in a ZooZone 2 as well but like you say, when you add everything else - including a 12inch wheel, there's no room left. Now she's in a roof top condo ontop of the carpet's viv.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Zoozone twos are what i use for my guys  they also have a 'playpen' to come out and run around in in eves lol


----------

